# browsing adviser?



## recliner (Dec 30, 2007)

I kept getting popups, did not know how to get rid of them, until I looked more closely at the popup box that came up near the clock on taskbar. It read ad by browsing adviser. I ran the search for files for browsing adviser, found it and uninstalled this. has anyone ever heard of this?and how would I've gotten this? thanks terp


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

It's one of the many ad-ware things that you can get simply by going to the site that sells it, or the products it was trying to sell. It may have also come in a bundle with some other product you installed.


----------



## mizzfit (Jan 20, 2008)

I've tried finding the file 2 delete it, but it wasnt there!

any other ideas?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

you really need to do this forums five step program for the removal of nasties. Go here and follow are the steps.

Be sure to post the log in the hjt forum and not in this thread.


----------



## mizzfit (Jan 20, 2008)

its all good,

i just had 2 find it manually..

:grin:


----------

